# QiYi Qiming Is Underrated



## Felix Yu (Apr 14, 2018)

So, the QiYi QiMing is the budget pyraminx from Qiyi. This cube is really underrated. The corner cutting is good, so is the feel, which is quite silky and fast, though it sometimes locks a little, and with its budget price (7.99$ on the cubicle), it's the best budget one on the market. The plastic is also frosted, which I like. If you need a beginner pyra or are buying in bulk for friends or family, I would recommend it. However, if you are seriously into the event, just get a bell of a moyu magnetic, because those are better by a decent amount. (I mean come on, MAGNETS)


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (May 14, 2018)

Felix Yu said:


> So, the QiYi QiMing is the budget pyraminx from Qiyi. This cube is really underrated. The corner cutting is good, so is the feel, which is quite silky and fast, though it sometimes locks a little, and with its budget price (7.99$ on the cubicle), it's the best budget one on the market. The plastic is also frosted, which I like. If you need a beginner pyra or are buying in bulk for friends or family, I would recommend it. However, if you are seriously into the event, just get a bell of a moyu magnetic, because those are better by a decent amount. (I mean come on, MAGNETS)



Yes!!! It is a great Pyraminx! The only bad thing about it is the lock ups and the catching, but that can be fixed. I really enjoy this puzzle. Although I can’t say it’s my main or back up, it is definitely worth the price.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 17, 2018)

Pretty good


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Feb 27, 2019)

is it better than the old qiyi?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Feb 27, 2019)

I have the stickered version, and I don’t really like it. Is the sticker less better?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 2, 2019)

YES


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 2, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I have the stickered version, and I don’t really like it. Is the sticker less better?


what? I have just ordered a stickered qiming...


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 2, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I have the stickered version, and I don’t really like it. Is the sticker less better?


does the stickerless qiming have frosted surface?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 2, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> does the stickerless qiming have frosted surface?


I think so. I don’t really mind that though. THe stickered aiming is still a good cube, I just am not a huge fan. Maybe yours will be different.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 2, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I think so. I don’t really mind that though. THe stickered aiming is still a good cube, I just am not a huge fan. Maybe yours will be different.


I hate qiyi's frosted plastic. It's really bad as it make puzzles less gripy, especially on pyraminx. It's an awful idea.


----------

